

Rustock botnet mysteriously goes dark - vipivip
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/rustock-botnet-mysteriously-goes-dark/

======
aeontech
Probably because of
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/03/18/operation...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/03/18/operation-b107-rustock-
botnet-takedown.aspx) ?

